# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pitanje o zaštitnima

## livac

dakle, svugdje piše da su napravljene od poliuretan laminata. naziv materijala mi baš ne ulijeva povjerenje. ajde kemičarke, pišite što znate o tome.jel to plastika, ili?

----------


## Olivija

Obično je riječ o sintetičkom pletenom materijalu koji je s unutrašnje strane presvučen poliuretanom. Ako te zanimaju tekstovi protiv takvih materijala imaš nešto o tome  ovdje .

Meni je takav stav previše hard core - onda se mogu priključiti nekom plemenu i svirati na bambusu po cijele dane. 

A bila je jedna dosta dugačka rasprava na našem forumu
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32497
vezano za to što tko preferira...

----------


## Webmama

Poliuretan ti je razgradivi proizvod koji se dobiva iz petroleja   :Grin:   vec sam negdje pisala o tome, trebala bih naci. Znaci nije plastika i za razliku od nje se sasvim pristojno razgradjuje te "dise"

----------


## livac

hvala cure   :Wink:

----------

